# Point at Poipu - room swap



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2013)

Have you ever been told that you have to leave your room and move to another? We got at very nice 4th floor ocean front unit for two weeks. After one week they told us the second week belonged to fixed unit/fixed week owner. They had arrived and wanted their unit. We agreed to swap to a similar room on the 2nd floor and they did give us $200 in shopping dining vouchers, but it was still a pain having to pack and unpack. With all the fixed, float, deeded, trust, points, and rentals, it's no wonder they couldn't keep track of it all.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't let it ruin your vacation Art. Sounds like you still have a great unit and
Some free meals coming. You still own at a beautiful resort and that hasn't
Changed. Have you been seeing any whales? I see the count for Febuary was
Way down from Janruary.

We're still getting snow here so I wish I was changing units at the Point.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 24, 2013)

It's hard to say your vacation is ruined when it's 75 degrees and sunny outside. The 2nd floor unit is nice, and we're settled in now. We've only seen whale spouts a couple of times, not nearly as often as we usually see them, and they're not as close. Haven't seen any monk seals on the beach, but we've seen a plethora of rainbows. 

For years we've talked about going the Allerton Gardens, and yesterday we finally got there. It was great, and our guide was quite entertaining. Highly recommended.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

We've talked about that for years too. I think we'll add that to our list for
This year. We're getting our list together now. Thanks Art. Enjoy the rest 
Of your time there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2013)

artringwald said:


> We got at very nice 4th floor ocean front unit for two weeks. After one week they told us the second week belonged to fixed unit/fixed week owner. They had arrived and wanted their unit. We agreed to swap to a similar room on the 2nd floor and they did give us $200 in shopping dining vouchers, but it was still a pain having to pack and unpack.


In Building 6??  I'd guess so, because fourth floor of Building 6 is where I think most, if not all, of the fixed week sales occurred.  Pretty great location - that's why they were cherry picked by the fixed week purchasers.


----------



## Poobah (Feb 24, 2013)

*Managing Inventory*

Trying to manage all of the inventory classes has got to be a daunting task and I am not surprised that there is an occasional slip-up. Particularly with the reduced inventory because of the water intrusion repairs.

Not only are there the inventories that Art mentioned there is also the bulk space bank weeks as well.

It is really too bad they will not tell you what unit you have when you make your reservation like they used to. If they had done this the anomaly would have been caught a long time ago. 

I assume they had the staff help you move.

We arrive 7 March to continue the Minnesota presence at The Point.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2013)

Poobah said:


> It is really too bad they will not tell you what unit you have when you make your reservation like they used to. If they had done this the anomaly would have been caught a long time ago.



Unfortunately that was killed by the combination of hectoring of the housekeeping staff by some people who wanted to move into their "assigned" units prior to check-in combined with some unfortunate scenes in the lobby when some people needed to be relocated out of their "assigned" units when an elevator broke down and reassignments were necessary to assure that people who needed ADA-compliant units were appropriately accommodated. 

The latter situation was kind of the final straw; after that the resort implemented the policy of not telling what unit they were assigned to until they actually checked in.

The best that we've been able to do now is that if we arrive early and want to hang out for awhile, the staff will tell us on which side of the property we should park our car.


----------



## wilma (Feb 25, 2013)

Room assignments are going to be even more difficult as they are working on the water intrusion project. My upcoming stay starts on March 2 and I had originally requested units in building 6 and a couple in bldg 4. But I called Poipu Point yesterday and they told me that they will be working on bldg 6 in March and that bldg will not be available. True?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 25, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> In Building 6??  I'd guess so, because fourth floor of Building 6 is where I think most, if not all, of the fixed week sales occurred.  Pretty great location - that's why they were cherry picked by the fixed week purchasers.


We're in building 8. We started in 8-404 and from the lanai, we could see the turtles swimming in the waves. We're in 8-204 now, and we can't see turtles, but the view is still nice:


----------



## artringwald (Feb 25, 2013)

Poobah said:


> I assume they had the staff help you move.



The staff did help us move. They brought some crates which made moving all the food easier. We used the vouchers to get a nice dinner at Keoki's Paradise last night.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 25, 2013)

wilma said:


> Room assignments are going to be even more difficult as they are working on the water intrusion project. My upcoming stay starts on March 2 and I had originally requested units in building 6 and a couple in bldg 4. But I called Poipu Point yesterday and they told me that they will be working on bldg 6 in March and that bldg will not be available. True?



Building 4 is done, and they've already put a fence around building 6. If you go to the manager's meeting, Jamie will give you a tour of the model in building 4. I posted some pictures on this thread: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187834


----------



## wilma (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Art, I suppose we will end up in bldg 4 or 8 since 6 is out of commission.


----------

